# How i spent my day



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Putting that in? or taking it out?

That's so late 80's- 90's. The 5000's were great in their day.


----------



## angryceltic (Feb 21, 2012)

leland said:


> Putting that in? or taking it out?
> 
> That's so late 80's- 90's. The 5000's were great in their day.


We're taking it out zone by zone. Old high school being demolished as the new one goes up. The original from the 50's was next to it.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

angryceltic said:


> ...The original from the 50's was next to it.


 I'm not even sure what a fire control panel from the 50's would look like. Was it line voltage?

-John


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Probably an old Simplex panel.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

I removed an old panel from a mill/ retail building in Rhode island. I'm going to dig up pics if I can. For its time it was advanced. However it took up about 13' of wall space.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> I'm not even sure what a fire control panel from the 50's would look like.


The following are from one of Boston University's buildings.

Annunciator panel











Panel










Looks like they missed the wall, the trough had FA conductors in it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

angryceltic said:


> We're taking it out zone by zone. Old high school being demolished as the new one goes up. The original from the 50's was next to it.


Why would they waste time taking out an old system is the building is being demolished.. :blink::blink:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> Why would they waste time taking out an old system is the building is being demolished.. :blink::blink:


He said the existing is being demolished as the new building goes up. Do you even bother to read? :blink::blink:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> Why would they waste time taking out an old system is the building is being demolished.. :blink::blink:


Apparently they are demolishing a section at a time so they can't just shut the system down.


(Or what Peter said)


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> .............Looks like they missed the wall, the trough had FA conductors in it.


It almost looks like it's sitting on a curb..... like it _did_ enter the wall, then the wall got removed.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> It almost looks like it's sitting on a curb..... like it _did_ enter the wall, then the wall got removed.


Nope, just a slab.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

BBQ said:


> ...Panel


 Neat pictures, thanks. 

I know those old pull boxes have a clockwork mechanism in them that sent out a pulse code to the street loop. But it also looks like there's another clock-work gear in that top right box. Any idea what that is?

-John


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> I know those old pull boxes have a clockwork mechanism in them that sent out a pulse code to the street loop.


Like this one of mine.

 

(Click on it, it is a video)





> But it also looks like there's another clock-work gear in that top right box. Any idea what that is?


No idea, I only looked at this for a short time.

We were there installing a replacement for it.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

very cool looking UL plate


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I spent 9 hours outside doing a pool and shed hookup in a humid 96 or so degrees. Tomorrow is 8 hours doing a fire alarm system in 20 degree freezers at a cold food storage facility :blink:


----------



## angryceltic (Feb 21, 2012)

zwodubber said:


> I spent 9 hours outside doing a pool and shed hookup in a humid 96 or so degrees. Tomorrow is 8 hours doing a fire alarm system in 20 degree freezers at a cold food storage facility :blink:


Certainly beats monotony.


----------

